# New betta, what's up with his face?



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

So I got a new betta this weekend. Gorgeous looking guy, and pleased as hell with him.

Until the next day when I looked in the tank and he'd lost a whole bunch of scales on top of his head. And I noticed the dimples on his face that I saw in the shop were more like tiny holes.









Going back to a few photos I took when he was settling in, yeah, the holes were definitely there. You can see where the scales are all gone in the top, with the dent on his head. Anyway, these pits, are these a natural feature or illness? And what the hell could have caused him to lose a bunch of scales? Nothing else in the tank but shrimp and snails, driftwood and lots of plants.

I'm already using melafix and salt to help treat the scaleless patch/wound/whatever, but what else should I do, and what's up with the holes? Behaviour-wise he's a little erratic. When I come in the room, he's usually lying under a bunch of leaves, but perks up and swims around when he notices me. He's not interested in flaring at the betta in the next tank (which flares at him a lot).


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Could be a bacterial infection, Keep the quality of the water pristine. Melafix i've heard is not good for labyrinth fish, it has something to do with harming their labyrinth organs. 

I would use a full course of Marcyn II , you should be able to find it your LFS or any big box store..


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

The loss of scales could come from him rubbing his face across something in the tank.
Hole in the head can be attributed to poor tank water conditions or a nutrient deficiency.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/holeinthehead.php

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090708170546AAuLxyr

Hope this helps you and your new friend.


----------



## Myrr (Jan 13, 2012)

I cant really see a loss of scales per se, but a large amount of bettas that I've kept have had those small patches (where it appears slightly brown) on the face.

Melafix is useless and it does indeed hurt them. Salt's your best bet, if anything. Its better not to over medicate, too, so I'd wait on anything stronger than that (ie getting fuzzy, bleeding, more loss of scales, etc.)


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm, will take a wait and see approach then and keep the tank as pristine as possible.


----------



## Heathen (Mar 2, 2019)

These are completely normal for a betta to have, they are sensory pits  

I'm aware the thread is old-but I found it via a recent search. I figured I would drop this info here for anyone else coming along.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

synthorange said:


> So I got a new betta this weekend. Gorgeous looking guy, and pleased as hell with him.
> 
> Until the next day when I looked in the tank and he'd lost a whole bunch of scales on top of his head. And I noticed the dimples on his face that I saw in the shop were more like tiny holes.
> 
> ...


 Dont' worry the holes are normal. Look at marco shots of bettas on google (or other search engine). High clarity photos show they have these .

not my photos


----------



## katiecat321 (Feb 1, 2021)

yeah, that looks like mine... And it even has the same holes! I brought him home and I was like oh my God what are those, cuz the holsters look like yours


----------

